# Free AVG Antivirus



## Mike.C (18 Nov 2006)

A few months ago a number of members kindly pointed us in the direction of the free AVG antivirus program, and unlike the Norton products we have owned it has worked in the background with no problems what so ever.
The only trouble is we thought that it was free for as long as we like, but we have now received an email telling us that from January next year we will have to pay for it. Have other members had this email?

If it comes to it we do not mind having to buy it, we are just surprised by the email because when we downloaded it there was no mention that the free program had a limited time period.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## judder (18 Nov 2006)

Yeah, that's right. I recieved the email also. I'll be looking for another free anti virus shortly.

Stephen


----------



## Alf (18 Nov 2006)

Try Avast!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Matt1245 (18 Nov 2006)

Ive had the e-mail as well, it's an upgrade from version 7.1 to 7.5. Although the e-mail doesn't make it clear, there is a free version of 7.5, which i have now upgraded too.

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/avg-anti-virus-free/lng/us/tpl/v5

Matt.


----------



## garywayne (18 Nov 2006)

Make sure that you upgrade the free version and NOT the Pay one.


----------



## Noel (18 Nov 2006)

I had Norton for a few years because I didn't know any better. Discovered AVG Free and couldn't believe the (buttery) difference. Went with AVG Pro a couple of years ago and for $9.95 (like £6) a year I think it's cracker value and tech support is 24/7 and very efficient.


----------



## LyNx (18 Nov 2006)

why don't you just pay for it. It's a two year subscription as well so more for your money


----------



## RogerS (18 Nov 2006)

LyNx":usvl03ag said:


> why don't you just pay for it. It's a two year subscription as well so more for your money



Absolutely..totally agree with you on this.


----------



## judder (18 Nov 2006)

Sorry Noel, I wish that were true, but it's £24.95 for a 2 year sub or £18.95 for a 1 year subscription. 

A bit to go to from a free edition, but if I were to pay for an Anti-virus, i'd much prefer the one from Trend Micro - okay it's expensive(around the same price as Norton), but they do a free online scan which is very good.

http://uk.trendmicro-europe.com/consumer/products/personal_overview.php

click on housecall for a free scan

Just looked at the equivelant licence (3 computers) from AVG is £36.95 for 1 yr - £49.95 for 2 yr
Stephen


----------



## tim (18 Nov 2006)

Matt is correct.

If you wish to keep version 7.1 you need to pay. If you want to upgrade to the newer version 7.5 then its free. I did it about two weeks ago.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Noel (18 Nov 2006)

judder":7sytwhu2 said:


> Sorry Noel, I wish that were true, but it's £24.95 for a 2 year sub or £18.95 for a 1 year subscription.
> 
> A bit to go to from a free edition, but if I were to pay for an Anti-virus, i'd much prefer the one from Trend Micro - okay it's expensive(around the same price as Norton), but they do a free online scan which is very good.
> 
> ...



Yup Stephen, looked up the wrong account. The $9.99 was my image hosting site. £24.99 if you sign up now for 2 years. Although after the 2 years it may be cheaper to renew.


----------



## Sawdust (18 Nov 2006)

I'm with ALf - Go for Avast


----------



## mr (18 Nov 2006)

There is as ever a free version of AVG7.5 you can find it here 
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/lng/us/tpl/v5
Mike


----------



## LyNx (18 Nov 2006)

Almost 100% detection - well, it is free :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (19 Nov 2006)

> Lynx,
> 
> why don't you just pay for it. It's a two year subscription as well so more for your money



Andy, as I said above I don't mind paying for it (after paying £40+ each year for Norton Systemworks it's cheap at half the price), it's just that I was surprised to get the email because there was no mention of a limited time period when I downloaded it.



> Alf,
> 
> Try Avast!



Cheers Alf

and thanks to everyone else for your advice. I will check them out.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mr (19 Nov 2006)

If you're happy with AVG why not stay with it? It continues to be free, it's just an upgrade. 
Mike


----------



## Michael7 (19 Nov 2006)

Ive been using AVG free edition for at least 5 years now and it has done its job well and doesnt hog the system as much as other anti-virus programs. I think I will pay for it when I have to as Ive got it free so far. 
I have tried Avast also and if I remember right I had problems trying to uninstall the 30 day trial. It seemed to have embedded itself into the system with the only way to get shot of it was to reinstall XP


----------



## Mike.C (20 Nov 2006)

Mike, Eric,

Thankyou for your replies.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## promhandicam (20 Nov 2006)

Having had problems with malware recently I'm now using the free version of AVG. I've used Avast in the past but AVG did pick up some problems that Avast missed. AVG also do a free Anti Spyware program which seems to also work well, although the free version needs to be manually updated ,I believe. Finally Bitdefender do a very good free online scan. 

Oh and finally finally :roll: If you do get something nasty that you can't get rid of I got some really good expert advice from a site called Geeks to Go. Someone in the USA walked me through the steps I needed to take and the software I needed to download to get rid of the malware. 

All the best, 
Steve


----------



## Mike.C (21 Nov 2006)

Hi Steve,

Thanks very much.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Colin C (21 Nov 2006)

To add, if you have malware problems try Ad-aware (free) and Spybot- S&D,
plus you could look at Spywareblaster which runs in the background.
They all have to be updated manuely (sp).
I hope this helps


----------



## woodman (21 Nov 2006)

hI,


I have to agree that AVG is a great freebie antivirus and would happily recommend it to anyone, but if anyone is having problems this alternative is very highly recommended and continues to recieve very good reports from the boffins in the no!
AntiVir Personnel Edition available from www.downloads.com type in Antivir.
Yes it is FREE for life....................... see it @ www.avira.com


----------

